#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά/Σχεδιαστικά >  > > >  >  >  Ποιο αρχιτεκτονικό πρόγραμμα σχεδίασης χρησιμοποιείτε;

## sundance

Ποιο αρχιτεκτονικό πρόγραμμα σχεδίασης χρησιμοποιείτε?

*ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΗ*
Αν μου έχει διαφύγει κάποιο άλλο σημαντικό πρόγραμμα,παρακαλώ προτείνετέ το, ώστε να προστεθεί.

----------


## Xάρης

Τα intellicad θα επιθυμούσα να είναι διαφορετική κατηγορία.
(Το zwcad είναι intellicad.)

----------


## Balance

> (Το zwcad είναι intellicad.)


Τι εστί zwcad;

----------


## sundance

*ZwCAD*

----------


## kostaspde

Φανατικός Αrchilne αλλά σε demo (φοιτητής........) :Αναστατωμένος:  :Λυπημένος:

----------


## JTB

Revit - Μάλλον το καλύτερο, με τεράστια προβλήματα όμως..... Βέβαια δεν είμαι και το μέτρο... Είμαι πολύ γκρινιάρης χρήστης...  :Χαρούμενος:

----------


## kostaspde

Bασικά καλό θα ήταν κάποιος που έχουν στην κατοχή του κάποιο πρόγραμμα και έχει εμπειρία πάνω σε αυτό, να κάνει ένα review ώστε κάποιος που ψάχνεται να διαβάζει από εκεί, και ότι απορίες έχει να τις διατυπώνει εκεί.

----------


## Xάρης

Σωστά, όχι όμως στο παρόν θέμα.
Για κάποια προγράμματα υπάρχουν ήδη τέτοια θέματα.

----------


## tserpe

Τα ArchiΤΕΚΤΟΝΙΚΑ της pi-systems νομιζω δεν υπάρχουν στην δημοσκοπηση (αν και εγω ψηφισα τελικα)

----------


## DOTT.ARCHITETTO

Δουλεύω autocad και idea. Το δεύτερο όμως μου δημιουργεί κάποια προβλήματα. Ίσως έτυχε σε μένα δεν ξέρω.

----------


## zxara

*revit* είναι με διαφορά το πιό *ολοκληρωμένο* πρόγραμμα.
Πραγματικό 3d, με αυτόματες τομές, όψεις (+σκιές) και κατόψεις από το τρισδιάστατο μοντέλο.
*ΒΙΜ* σχεδιασμός (όλα σε ένα). Φωτορεαλισμός (metal ray)
Μην καταναλώνετε ενέργεια με Autocad και τα γύρω από αυτό. Μιλάω έκ΄ πείρας (έτρωγα ψωμί από Autodesk).

----------


## leo

Αutocad  +  Tekton είναι αυτά που με έχουν καλύψει και συντροφεύσει  στην μέχρι τώρα πορεία μου.....

----------


## spat1980

Συμφωνώ με τον προλαλήσαντα !  :Χαρούμενος:

----------


## PERIKLIS1

Κι εγώ autocad και ΤΕΚΤΩΝ

----------


## st2

archicad

ΒΙΜ ,IFC 
παιδια, ειναι το μελλον

----------


## dimitrise

ZWCAD Architecture 

και ZWCAD+2015 PRO που κυκλοφόρησε σήμερα 22/9/2015



το κατεβάζετε από εδώ (http://www.zwcad.com.gr/index.php?op...=214&Itemid=97)

----------

